# FLUVAL - T5 HO Quadruple Fluorescent Lighting System by HAGEN $ 140



## gilput (Mar 15, 2009)

The fixture is only two weeks old and the four bulbs ( three Philips from Holland and one Chinese) are about three months.
Working great and this is in excellent shape still in original box.
The fixture alone is $ 250plus tax and the bulbs are worth more than $ 80. (Philips 230813 - F21T5/830 Straight T5 Fluorescent )
Total $ 400 value and asking only $ 140.
I live near Leslie/Finch and work near Jane/407. Can meet in that vicinity. Call 416-732-4145.

Fluval T5 HO Quadruple Linear Fluorescent Lighting System is designed to deliver massive light output, which is ideal for reefs or advanced planted aquarium. It is sleekly designed and aesthetically enhanced with aluminum accent panels and includes adjustable blue LEDs for night viewing.

The lighting includes highly effective, water-resistant, compression-fit bulb end caps that support long life and superior performance. Its superior design and massive light levels produce excellent results in all fresh and saltwater aquariums.

Key Features :

Quadruple Linear Fluorescent Lighting System for massive light output, ideal for reefs or advanced planted aquariums
Delivers superior performance and powerful light levels
Compact design - high light output
Highly polished reflector for maximum light emission
For fresh and saltwater aquariums
Features 4 deep blue night LEDs
Sleek, aesthetic design enhances aquarium
Water resistant compression-fit end caps to support long life and superior performance
T5 HO electronic ballast
Extendable mounting brackets allow easy installation on a variety of aquarium width
For use with Fluval T5 HO (high output) aquarium bulbs (bulbs not included)
Length: 36" - 42" (91 cm - 107 cm)
Bulbs: 4 x 39 W (34"/85cm) - See more at: http://toronto.pnaquaria.com/c/FLUVAL_-_T5_HO_Quadruple_Fluorescent_Lighting_System_by_HAGEN_$_140/350987#sthash.XzMaeGpv.dpuf


----------

